# hi, just looking for some advice :)



## Beccahhhh (Nov 25, 2012)

hi, so i am thinking about getting a horse on loan for me and my 6 year old daughter, it will be led for her when she rides, it is about 13hh maybe more.. but she rides my sister cob thats 14hh.. anyway, the horse is at the stables where my sisters horse is, so im there all the time, about 4-5 days a week, just with my sister and her horse lol. 
So heres the thing, the horses owner never comes to see it and the yard owner has told her to sell it (the horse used to be the yard owners daughters), the horse is 18 years old. my sister is going to ride it, and i am going to ride it, and then my daughter is going to ride it if we all make it out alive (only joking, i have seen her ridden before and she seems fine) before i decide anything, the yard owner said i can loan her for £10 a week and i pay for bedding and hay, so my question is, do you think this is a good idea, good price etc, and yes i am aware that i will have to look after it if my daughter decides she hates it etc and thats why i am looking into one i can ride too


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

10 pounds a week  what everyday? Fab loaning price if you ask me! Back in 2003 when I had a horse on loan (before I ended up buying her and still have her) we paid 15 pounds for three days!


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

As long as you have experienced people about. Then that is a very good price.

Make sure you and owner draw a contract up.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Average price for part loaning these days is £20 a week, and some owners don't let you ride for more than three days...


----------



## AutumnAngel (Oct 16, 2011)

The way your post is worded it sounds like the yard owner has offered you the horse on loan rather than the horse's owner. It is down the horse's owner, not the yard owner, whether you can loan the horse or ride it and any arrangement as to what you pay for, how much and when you can ride needs to be agreed with the horse's owner.

Normally with full loan you pay all the costs - so that would be the livery cost, hay, bedding (if stabled), feed, farrier bills, etc. Whereas with part loan or a share you pay a fixed amount or pay only some of the bills.

I would suggest having a formal agreement drawn up between yourself and the horse's owner. It doesn't have to be anything too complicated but just setting out:

Date agreement starts
Termination - does the owner require you to give a month's notice if you wish to terminate the agreement, and giving the owner the right to terminate immediately (sensible to give her immediate right to terminate in case she ever has any health concerns with the horse if it becomes ill or has an accident).
Permitted uses - there may be certain activities the owner wants to exclude you from doing with her pony eg pony racing, cross country, attending shows elsewhere, etc that she might not want you to do with the pony so it is best to get it set out what you can and cannot do with the pony.
Permitted days/times to ride - the owner may wish to ensure the pony gets a day off each week, or may like to reserve a day or two when she can ride if she wants, may like to specify riding no more than an hour or two each day so as to ensure the pony is not ridden for 12 hours solid, etc.
Any Special Needs - if the pony needs any special needs should be included - eg if the pony needs to be kept on certain bedding, any specific feeds or supplements to give or avoid, whether it needs to be muzzled in summer, rugged in winter, etc.
Costs - exactly what costs you should pay - eg livery fee, bedding, hay, feed, farrier, insurance, wormers, vets fees, annual jabs, dentist, physio or chiropractor if the pony ever needs it, etc. Set out what she will pay and what you are responsible for paying.
Equipment - list the equipment - saddle, bridle, rugs, etc that belong to the owner and you are able to use with the pony and the condition of these. This avoids the scenario later if she claims the pony had a blue rug that has gone missing, that the pony never had in the first place, and tries to make you pay for it or tries to make you pay for damage to a saddle which was already damaged when you started to loan the pony.

All the above set out on paper and signed by both the owner and yourself will ensure that each party is aware of what they are responsible for, how the pony is to be looked after and hopefully avoid any disputes arising.


----------

